# Is $135 good?



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

I called the veterinarian today for Zeus's yearly check-up, and decided to call a new veterinarian. Is $135 good for:

$20 wellness exam
$15 Rabies
$25 heartworm check (although he's not showing ANY signs)
$75 for a bloodwork panel

The reason I want a blood work panel is because I don't see the point in taking your dog to the vet for just an "exam" unless you're going to get a heartworm test and blood work panel to see if anything's out of wack. Is this a good price?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's freakin' cheap! Where I work it is:

$42 exam
$20 rabies
$3 medical waste
$35 4DX (heartworm, lyme, ehr, ana -- those two are tick borne illnesses)
more than $75 for the general CBC panel, I think.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I rushed Shoshona in yesterday, now granted she had x-rays but the bill came to $509.00. I don't have the bill in front of me but I think the x-rays were only $180.00. Yours sounds like a great deal.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLover_ForeverI called the veterinarian today for Zeus's yearly check-up, and decided to call a new veterinarian. Is $135 good for:
> 
> $20 wellness exam
> $15 Rabies
> ...


Those prices appear to be very good.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I would say that you are getting a bargain!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLover_Forever
> $25 heartworm check (although he's not showing ANY signs)
> $


Is he on heartworm preventative year round? If not then by the time he shows signs of heartworm he would be very ill already.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My three are on heartworm pills every month and my vet still recommends the blood check every other year. Their charge is very close to the OP - $24.00.
Your new vet is doing the correct thing asking for the heartworm blood check.

The other fees are in line with what my vet charges - blood work is a little less at mine - $35.00 for 6 years and under and $58.00 for over 7, since it is more extensive.

My vets are very reasonable and I trust them - even more important.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Well it sounds like I am going with this veterinarian. Actually, my vet didn't mention blood work panel checks, I decided on getting them myself. =) 

I'm going to make an appointment as soon as I can.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me. For us a vacc exam is $18, fecals and HW tests are $15 each, rabies is $19, cortisone shoot for Kenya is $25....my vet also has the cheapest Interceptor and Frontline Plus I can find.

Our vet will not give you Interceptor or Heartgard if you don't get a HW test once a year. They reluctantly gave me a box of Interceptor without a HW test on Coke b/c I haven't had him a year. Then he ATE the ENTIRE box so now I have to go back in and explain, get the test...like he would even have HW after eating six doses!


----------

